# Forum down for unplanned maintenance



## cuchuflete

Hi everybody,

Sorry for the recent crash.  Please post in this forum if you are having further difficulties.

regards,
cuchuflete

PS- We are aware that some of you cannot post messages. We are working on it.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes. Thanks it's over.  I thought it was my unit.  I had to re-start over and over again until I was finally able to post.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Cracker Jack,
Another reboot seems to have helped.  Some people may have future problems posting and get a "PHP server error".  I did, and I logged out of WRF entirely. I then cleared the browser cache and cookies, and logged back in.  That worked for me, I think, but the problem is not with your computer or mine. It seems to be a random server software issue.


----------



## Rayines

I had problems during the past two hours, but now I was able to write without doing anything special.


----------



## .   1

I believe that Gaer has had significant problems.
I had a few minor glitches but these seem to have passed.

Robert


----------



## Whodunit

For Internet Explorer:

I wasn't able to post anything during the last night (9.50-11.00 p.m. and 0.50-2.00 a.m. CET). It was working well between 11 p.m. and 1 a.m., and then I wasn't allowed to send messages anymore. At 2 a.m. I went to bed, so I don't know what happened afterward. This morning everything was perfect as usual. 

I wasn't send PMs and posts, but the forum allowed me to view all the threads. Sometimes, the forum crashed totally, so that only a white window with "This page cannot be displayed."

Then I tried Firefox, and the same weird things happened. I tried to send the same messages with Firefox, with no success. Only the PHP error message (I don't know the exact words anymore) appeared on a blank page.

I also tried to log out completely and clear the cache and my entire hard disk drive. The problem remained, so it wasn't my computer, obviously. Pinging WR showed that the average speed didn't seem to be any unnormal either.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks for the details, Daniel.   The problem was with a component of the server software.  It randomly caused some of us to be unable to PM or post messages, while most of the foreros could do so.  

It was not tied to any particular browser, or anything else local for any member.  At one point everything was fine for me, both with my normal Firefox configuration and my Safari and IE test environments.  Suddenly, the Firefox connection could navigate and read, but neither post nor send PMs.  The other two continued to work perfectly.

Mike rebooted the server system, and adjusted some settings.  We hope this will have eliminated the problems.


----------



## alc112

Hi!
I remember that yesterday, about 6 PM (GTM-3) when I wanted to enter here the page says that there was a violation of a code


----------



## Alxmrphi

"Code Violation" is better


----------



## geve

Just 15 minutes ago I got a page saying "Service unavailable" when trying to modify my signature, and couldn't get anywhere on the forums. I cleared the cache and cookies, and logged back in, and all went well... so far.


----------



## cuchuflete

Ahhh Geve,
Trying to break the code again?   It must be the sarcasm filter we installed last night.  Have you seen "Service unavailable" for anything else, or just for the Control Panel?


----------



## geve

cuchuflete said:


> Ahhh Geve,
> Trying to break the code again? It must be the sarcasm filter we installed last night. Have you seen "Service unavailable" for anything else, or just for the Control Panel?


I logged in, went to my UCP, checked my PM, then went to edit my signature, and clicked a few times on "preview signature". Maybe I exceeded the allowed number of previews because that's when I was told "Service unavailable" on a blank page. Then I tried to access the main page again but couldn't.

Sarcasm filter, uh? How much do you want to share your tips to break it?


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Geve,
I'll try to find out if there is a maximum number of previews. I doubt it.  I think you were just one more victim of the random acts of kindness PHP performed yesterday.   

cuchu


----------



## geve

cuchuflete said:


> I'll try to find out if there is a maximum number of previews. I doubt it.


Yes, I doubt it too. I was just joking.  But hey, we never know after all!


----------



## geve

It just did it again! I clicked on "Private Messages" and got an Internet Explorer error. Then I tried various pages of the forum and got that "Service Unavailable" page. 

After clearing the cache and cookies it did again a few times, and then I was able to get to the main page, where I was listed as still logged in, but had to log back in nonetheless. Is it a temporary glitch?

BTW, I'm not on the same computer (same configuration, though).
(And I haven't even been sarcastic tonight! I never am, actually.)


-- And again, around 1:15 GMT+2


----------



## alc112

Hi!!

again, about 9 pm (GTM-3) I recieved the same error this time when I wanted to enter to a forum.
The error said (I copied it)



> PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 019D88F2


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks for sharing more good news!   Mike did a reboot earlier today, to address a server software problem.  We had to do the same thing again tonight.  I trust Mr. Kellogg's wizardry will bring a solution.   


_Or I'll have to turn paper pages to learn languages._


----------

